# Nail clippers



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm asking those of you who clip your dogs nails, which brand and type would you suggest??


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use an Andis Nail Grinder. Love it! I do Leo's nails right after his bath while his paws are wet. This way it is much easier to keep the hair from getting caught in the grinder. I use a pair of nail scissors for the dew claws!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I will definitely look into using a nail grinder rather than a clipper.


----------

